# Amadeus TV Program for Children



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this so if it's the wrong section, please move to a more appropriate area.

Sadly, I rarely see TV programs for children teaching about Classical music. But, just saw one on our local PBS station and they gave their site to go to called Little Amadeus. The program was a half hour, explaining in simple terms for children to understand, why he composed pieces he did all the while playing his music in the background. At the end of the program, they showed the music for the respective instrument (i.e. piano, violin, cello, etc.)

Here's a link to their website if anyone's interested in checking it out.

http://www.little-amadeus.com/index.php


----------



## elp (May 6, 2009)

i have heared about that series, never seen an episode

the aesthetic is very curious, the characters look more from a show of the early 90's; the first time a saw a picture of the series i though that was an old show

i should take the time to see one episode


----------

